

Ask HN: Review our interest network startup, Raveler - ywang0414

We think of Raveler as an interest network instead of a social network, since we specifically designed the app to focus on interests and the corresponding contents. In essence, Raveler lets you follow tags and in turn receive contents for the tags you follow. At the same time, Raveler has a reply system encouraging people to converse around the content. And last, Raveler is a completely open network that allows you to see all the contents posted in chronological order in the &quot;Discover&quot; view, where you can discover interesting tags to follow.<p>We just launched about 2 weeks ago. And we&#x27;d love to hear from the HN community. Please help us by providing your valuable opinions. Feel free to just post on Raveler directly ;)<p>Here&#x27;s the URL to the App Store: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;raveler&#x2F;id641285606
======
bbissoon
I don't own an iphone, but from your explanation, it seems like a great
product! From looking at the screenshots on iTunes, I would tweak the design
to make it your own. It's very "Pinterest" looking.

However, If that's what you're going for - great job.

------
ywang0414
For your convenience, here's the clickable link:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/raveler/id641285606](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/raveler/id641285606)

